# "Light Weight" (NOT) from Zemekone (56k hostile)



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK ... I didn't post b/c I had packing to do, was getting ready for my trip, and was just too damn blown away. I won't post all of the picks, but here are some highlights:

The box inside the box was wrapped Christmas-style









First, an entire bundle of 2 week-old custom rolled marevas (which are amazing; there was a pound of beads in the box, too)

Some Gormets with tubes for my new Zero

And matching Ninfas (from a cab)

On the next tray was a crazy cigar selection

That last pic included the following:
98 Monte Especial #1
70s Upmann Natural
80s Davi Chateau Mouton Rothchild
01 Partagas Churchills
98 ERDM Grande Españas

Last but not least, some fuel for my road trips









Gerry, I can't thank you enough for your friendship and the education you've given me. This was WAAAAAAAAY over the top. I've been totally decimated. LoL! All I can say is "thank you" for such an amazing collection of cigars and stuff. I'm still pretty speechless when I think about all you sent. Really ... just amazing and over the top. If Ronnie Coleman was ironically describing this bomb like he does his massive lifts, he's just say "light weight"; but we all know it's not. 

I'm your bitch. There's no question.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

i need to wipe up now.............


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Great Cesar's Ghost!!!!

Holy Chit!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn. What a hit!

Way to go, Gerry.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

WTG, Mirror Boy.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Holy crap! Gerry just cold clocked you hard. Amazing gesture Gerry, enjoy those Professor


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

*BAM:gn:gn:gn:gn*
Now thats a HIT!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

*****OUCH*****I cracked my screen reaching for that Davidoff


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Just admit it Herr Doktor Professor Darrel you are *PWNED* by Gerry and his lions...


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

what a one upper!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Just admit it Herr Doktor Professor Darrel you are *PWNED* by Gerry and his lions...


I admit it. Didn't you see the last line of my first post???


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> what a one upper!


Yes you are. :r:r:r

Thanks again Ger-Bear. :tu :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Holy shit. By far THE most devastating hit I have ever seen. Ever.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

F'n outstanding!!!!! Bombing bastages:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> *****OUCH*****I cracked my screen reaching for that Davidoff


:r:r:r Where is Virtual Reality when you need it. Amazing! :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like Gerry did real good there.

Whoa .... what a hit and roadtrip send off.

Enjoy Doc....:dr


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

You got knocked the fudge out dam, you deserve it though.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> I'm your bitch. There's no question.


No question at all....Gerry, just fuggin' awesome! :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Straight bitch slappen there...Very nice..Havent seen a bomb like that in a while..


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

MM MM MM !!!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*WOW!!! *


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Unbelieveable hit!!! There must be nothing left of your street except for a giant crater!! Enjoy!! :tu:tu :dr :dr


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> *WOW!!! *


:tpd:


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> *WOW!!! *


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Straight bitch slappen there...Very nice..Havent seen a bomb like that in a while..


Indeed. This rates as "epic" as far as I'm concerned. All amazing cigars from an amazing friend.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> *WOW!!! *


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tu


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy Zeus's beard! :gn I heard fallout all the way up here!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like you brought a knife to a CIGAR FIGHT! :ss

Great hit... some real beauties. :tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome hit on the Doctor, Gerry! Nice one!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Indeed. This rates as "epic" as far as I'm concerned. All amazing cigars from an amazing friend.


Wow, I totally missed this thread from a few days ago. DAYUM! Gerry laid on the smackdown!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

That hit went past "bomb" all the way to "thermo-nuclear device"! I have to go buy a new keyboard now. I ruined mine from all the drooling.
:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

What a fantastic hit, congratulations and enjoy those babies :tu:tu:tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a freaking 100 megaton nuclear warhead. WOW


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

This is the stuff of epics.
Incredible. Unbelievable. Amazing. Awe-inspiring. Jaw-dropping. Pants-wetting. Forehead-sweating. Ridiculous. Sensational. Mind-Blowing. Excitement-growing... and I could go on and on and on.

What a hit!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

very nice you learn well young grasshopper. Mr Nee will be very pleased:tu

Rob


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice hit!!
:tu


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Jeez Gerry - I wondered why Darrel's voice had gone up a few octaves!!!:r

Nice hit and damn good target too


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Dang that sure is one heluva hit! Sweet!
:tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

bombaso impressionante :dr


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy! Wise Men don't have anything on that!

Does anyone know where to get those tubes? Just to store sticks, not the sticks themselves. I'd love to know! I'm kinda fickle with organizing my humidor, so first person with a good link'll get a prize!


----------

